# Supplements and farting



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Anybody else getting mega unreal farts from taking tommyz supplement regimen? Mine are _real_ bad. They smell so raunchy even I can't stand 'em.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Anybody else getting mega unreal farts from taking tommyz supplement regimen? Mine are _real_ bad. They smell so raunchy even I can't stand 'em.


ROTFLOL. I am planning to start his program. It's a good heads up.


----------



## Floating Tears (Jul 27, 2009)

That's the rigmen clearing out your system mate... you're start smelling like daisies before you know it :wink: ... although i've never smelt one myself :|


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Oh well that's good news. Thanks/


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2009)

:shock:


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

are you noticing any difference in your mood or dp since using the vitamins kenny?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

To be honest I haven't been doing a good job at taking them regularly. I have this problem with taking a lot of supplements, they get lodged in my throat and I choke... like every time. It's freaking annoying. I can make it work if I take one... eat some food...drink some water... repeat 10 times. It takes a while and lately I have just been lazy so I can't really comment. I tried chewing them, which ended up being a really really bad idea.


----------



## jaynon (Oct 12, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> To be honest I haven't been doing a good job at taking them regularly. I have this problem with taking a lot of supplements, they get lodged in my throat and I choke... like every time. It's freaking annoying. I can make it work if I take one... eat some food...drink some water... repeat 10 times. It takes a while and lately I have just been lazy so I can't really comment. I tried chewing them, which ended up being a really really bad idea.


i had this problem too man. get in the routine of taking them at certain times of the day.
for example: i take mine as soon as i wake up, and as soon as i step foot in the door when i get home from work. then when i feel myself get sleepy i take some before bed. its much easier to manage if you put yourself on a schedule :mrgreen:


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

yes the farts are normal, the kicker is when your B.O. changes, no joke. when you sweat it smells bad. it's from the inositol. but hey, small price to pay.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I take em during breakfast as I hear it's best to take them on a full stomach. The problem is that it takes so long for them to get down my throat. If I take all the supps Tommyz recommended I have to do so with a full meal and drink 4-5 glasses of water which takes me about 30-40 minutes + the damn sublingual b takes 10-15 to dissolve. By the time I get them down I am exhausted.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Tommygunz said:


> yes the farts are normal, the kicker is when your B.O. changes, no joke. when you sweat it smells bad. it's from the inositol. but hey, small price to pay.


i ate inositol and it was effing sick


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

bummer, i can swallow them all at once and my sublingual is liquid, just drip it under the tongue leave it for thirty seconds then swallow.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

I got a tablets version of the Sublingual B Complex...And if your farts smell anywhere near what those things taste like... oh man... :evil:


----------



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm sorry but I keep reading this and it gets funnier every time. I know that original intent of this post was not to make people laught but thank you for posting it. It feels good to have a normal emotional reaction like that. It reminds me that I am still very much human and alive. :lol:


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I found a great product that?s called MiviTotal. Its every supplement you can think of in liquid form, including the ones in tommygunz list. I also bought a bottle of liquid Omega3 and 6. Because I knew that if I started taking all these things in pillform, I would pass out from the gas (I have severe IBS).

MiviTotal ingredients per 30ml:

Betakaroten (Pro-vitamin A) 1,5 mg
B1-vitamin (tiamin HCl) 10 mg
B2-vitamin (riboflavin) 10 mg
B3-vitamin (niacin) 10 mg
B5-vitamin (pantotensyra) 25 mg
B6-vitamin (pyridoxin) 10 mg
B12-vitamin 
(cyanokobalamin) 10 mcg
C-vitamin (askorbat) 750 mg
D3-vitamin (kolekalciferol) 10 mcg
E-vitamin (d-alfatocoferol) 133 mg
Biotin 100 mcg
Bor (citrat) 500 mcg
Folsyra 400 mcg
Inositol 25 mg
Kolin (bitartrat) 25 mg
PABA (para-amino-benzoesyra) 10 mg
Jod (kalium) 150 mcg
Kalcium (trikalciumcitrat) 250 mg
Kalium (trikaliumcitrat) 200 mg
Krom (kelaterat) 50 mcg
Magnesium (citrat) 300 mg
Mangan (sulfat) 2 mg
Q10 (vattenl?slig) 10 mg

Selen (natrium selenit) 50 mcg
Zink (citrat) 5 mg
Bioflavonoider 50 mg
L-tyrosin 500 mg
L-alanin 28 mg
L-arginin 32 mg
L-aspartinsyra 66 mg
L-cystin 25 mg
L-fenylalanin 42 mg
L-glutaminsyra 180 mg
L-glycin 18 mg
L-histidin 24 mg
L-isoleucin 50 mg
L-leucin 76 mg
L-lysin 70 mg
L-metionin 48 mg
L-prolin 90 mg
L-serin 50 mg
L-treonin 40 mg
L-tryptofan 12 mg
L-valin 60 mg
L-tyrosin 14 mg

Apparently it has won "best healthproduct" 5 times. It?s supposedly produced in California but I cant find an american site for it. The swedish one is www.mivitotal.se


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

Bad ass!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

downing liquid fish oil every day is super bad ass


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

tinyfairypeople said:


> I'm sorry but I keep reading this and it gets funnier every time. I know that original intent of this post was not to make people laught but thank you for posting it. It feels good to have a normal emotional reaction like that. It reminds me that I am still very much human and alive. :lol:


haha, good


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

Chris, you will have to keep us informed on how you feel while taking this. I hope it helps you!


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

liquid fish oil??? :shock: yucky


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Liquid is easier for the body to take up compared to pills = higher uptake = more of the stuff gets into your system.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I got peppermint sublingual B complex today and it tastes great.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

tinyfairypeople said:


> I'm sorry but I keep reading this and it gets funnier every time. I know that original intent of this post was not to make people laught but thank you for posting it. It feels good to have a normal emotional reaction like that. It reminds me that I am still very much human and alive. :lol:


Same here tonight.
And the occasional :shock: again. WT are you people doing to yourselves, LOLOLOL.

I like Chairman Mao up there, LOLOLOLOL.
I really had a good laugh over this. Thank you.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm glad my flatulence could be used for something positive :mrgreen:


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

> surfingisfun001 wrote:
> I'm glad my flatulence could be used for something positive :mrgreen:


lol... you have a way of making people laugh kenny


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Have you always had that qoute in your signature Crystal and I have just not noticed it? Its completely awesome and so true.


----------

